# Anime Youtubers/Reviewer Reccomendations and Discussion.



## No Life Prince (Aug 3, 2021)

I've noticed that when I look at stuff in my recommended, whenever I get videos there from Youtubers, it's always some very obnoxious and unlikable. I don't even watch videos about anime, especially anymore, now that I have begun to lose interest in horny content and my sense of humor is more sensitive to stuff that would be cringe-worthy to normal people. It feels, to me, that there is basically none that are likeable in any sense that I've found in my recommendations.

For example.
They have a very cringe-worthy rant-sona or some type of drawn persona that looks very appealing or attractive.
Hardcore Culture War Anti-SJWs/"Anti-Puritan"
They have horrible unkempt facial hair or hair in general and a horrible voice (I.E. Digibro).
They try and come off as a "Le Epic Chad That Happens to like Anime" and have to reiterate that they have a girlfriend they're not a virgin (Which screams insecurity and a huge ego) (Gikkuk)
They're a tranny (Digibro and Hazel, some person in my recommendations)
They're grifters and constantly simp for Crunchryoll (Who has a history of LGBT simping and bad business practices).
Or, worst of all.
They're Anglo. (Gikkuk, TheAnimeMan)
The women are also typically 3rd Gen Asian-Americans that try and come off as cute. (Akidearest)
The most infuriating part is that they're all coomers. They constantly talk about hentai, about adult anime content, lolicon, mindbreak, netorare (forced cuckery), tentacles, etc. It's off putting and cringe. 
Not even the women are exceptions in this




  Can't these fucks just have some discretion?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 3, 2021)

To this day the only one that I actually enjoy is Demolition D and he's too busy being a drunken fuck of a human being to do anything. Outside of one video from last year, he hasn't made anything since 2016 despite being completely active on twitter.


----------



## No Life Prince (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah I totally forgot to mention that Demo is for sure the only one I respect out of all of em. He's entertaining and even gross sometimes but not deviant.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 3, 2021)

No Life Prince said:


> Yeah I totally forgot to mention that Demo is for sure the only one I respect out of all of em. He's entertaining and even gross sometimes but not deviant.


his deviancy is more like a reference or two but he keeps that shit mostly to his twitter and isn't a cunt about it.


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Aug 3, 2021)

Gigguk and his wife are annoying. They do the YELLING ABOUT SOMETHING to get their point across and I could give a shit about Syd's taste in hentai anime and doujins. Gigguk also has a limited knowledge of the medium and seems to hate mecha and I cannot stand his accent. Joey is at least half-Japanese and took interest in learning the language, but he's disingenuous in his videos. Claiming a certain manga is degenerate/messed up and telling his viewers to definitely not read it *wink wink* and his video on the media based on the Junko Furuta murder was in real bad taste and he made money off the video while trying to come across as if he was being respectful and tasteful in his critiques.

I don't know much about Aki. The only one I watch is Necro XIII but all he does is videos pointing out the flaws or hypocrisy of other ani-tubers. Even he seemed to have given up doing those. Otaku Spirit has a great podcast and a youtube channel. Since they're older, they don't rely on looking for representation or culture wars in anime and manga and have good takes. For the most part, you have people like Red Bard and the like simping for the major studios and defending bad localization or you have the complete opposite that claim SJWs are going to ruin the medium. There's no real middle ground for the most part.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 3, 2021)

Only thing I know about Aki is that she's a Flip.


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 3, 2021)

Super eye patch wolf is pretty decent although he can get way to melancholy at times.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 3, 2021)

they all fucking faggots who needs to be thrown into a gas chamber.

Demolition D dosent count since he no longer makes videos.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 3, 2021)

i never really understood that whole market segment though maybe im just not involved enough in it. Like if you like watching anime watch some fucking anime. I think most of their audience are people that are ashamed of the fact they like anime and need reassurance that good looking people/woman also like it so they cant be that weird right? 
As much as they scream insecurity their audience probably matches them quite well.
And the people that are being "bullied" for liking anime are almost always retards that are unable to talk about anything else other then Anime, never seen someone getting bullied for mentioning that they like anime in passing or casually recommending a show.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 3, 2021)

who really cares about reviews of seasonal moeshit?  it's low effort content.  why would you make a high effort review?

sf debris has some good reviews of good anime with actual kawntent.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 3, 2021)

NigKid said:


> i never really understood that whole market segment though maybe im just not involved enough in it. Like if you like watching anime watch some fucking anime. I think most of their audience are people that are ashamed of the fact they like anime and need reassurance that good looking people/woman also like it so they cant be that weird right?
> As much as they scream insecurity their audience probably matches them quite well.
> And the people that are being "bullied" for liking anime are almost always retards that are unable to talk about anything else other then Anime, never seen someone getting bullied for mentioning that they like anime in passing or casually recommending a show.


anime is "normie" as fuck now so no one is getting bullied for it. its just teens and early adults that want to be surrounded by like-minded people who enjoy the same things they do. and of course we have the content creators that gonna try and milk every weak-minded child out of their lunch money.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 3, 2021)

Anime reviews almost entirely exist solely for the purpose of affirming the validity of the viewer's tastes. When they're not doing that, they're almost certainly being edgy contrarians. The anime reviewers that I respect are part of a very short list, and two of them haven't made a video in at least ~2 years.



Frank D'arbo said:


> Only thing I know about Aki is that she's a Flip.


She should do a flip... ON THIS DIC--


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 3, 2021)

Anime America is pretty great. Robin is an expert lol. She did a very good review of Shield Hero that wasn't negative *cough*ANN*cough*


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 3, 2021)

Big Ruski said:


> Super eye patch wolf is pretty decent although he can get way to melancholy at times.


His voice annoys me
The Irish accent usually doesnt annoy me but the way he talks does


----------



## LolRaccoon (Aug 3, 2021)

I've always thought GR Arkada was pretty good.


----------



## trekkor (Aug 3, 2021)

I only follow gigguk and Super Eyepatch Wolf since I'm not really into anime or manga, but they're both really starting to annoy me. I've more or less stopped watching gigguk because his constant coomer humor and references to all the hentai he watches got old real fast. And I'm not trying to come across as gatekeeping (especially for a community I am not a part of), but his taste is anime seems really shit. 

Super Eyepatch Wolf puts out really well edited and nice looking vids, plus I do like him having variety in his topics, but my two problems with him are 
1. his accent. Or rather, how his accent makes him sound like when he's recording and needs to act, so to speak. I always get a bit of whiplash whenever I start his vids and it takes me a while to get used to it, but he always starts off overacting and it's annoying. Typically it's better once he starts talking more technical stuff, then it's fine. But there's a weird sort of dread almost in starting his vids and it's over his fucking voice lmao. 
2. his need to make everything be the most IMPORTANT thing possible. And then him backtracking on that and saying "haha it's not really it's a stupid silly thing" but then going "but no really this is important". I sometimes get the feeling he feels ashamed of his interests and I mean, he's not a teenager anymore. What's the point in giving a shit what anonymous people will think of them?
He's not as bad as gugguk and he still puts out nice vids, but he's also the sort of guy I can easily see myself unsubbing from and having no nostalgia for.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Aug 3, 2021)

Big Ruski said:


> Super eye patch wolf is pretty decent although he can get way to melancholy at times.


he also comes off as a bit of a pea-brain who can't analyze a storyline or characters to any degree beyond some graphic design stuff, so he starts blathering on about memories of being a depressed teenage loser trapped in his mom's basement without a trace of irony, humor or wit to lighten things up, and from what i can see rakes in some major dough from this cut-and-dry formula (i hate to imagine what sort of crowd is lapping it up)... is this really the standard youtubers have fallen to? if pulling in an audience is this easy for them how come they even complain about adpocalypse and revenue?

e: also he talks funny, it's "film" not "fillum"


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 3, 2021)

You guys mention anime reviewers and anime reactors, but don’t mention kenny lauderdale:











He’s one of the main reasons as to why I like watching obscure anime from the 70’s and 80’s, and I’m so grateful that he exists, even if he doesn’t upload as much as he used to.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 3, 2021)

albert chan said:


> You guys mention anime reviewers and anime reactors, but don’t mention kenny lauderdale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda like him but man he can get repetitive. Good watch if youre mildly drunk or tired though, then you dont notice it.


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 3, 2021)

Anybody remember fucking Mr. Anime?


----------



## NigKid (Aug 3, 2021)

Big Ruski said:


> Anybody remember fucking Mr. Anime?


Ah yes. My favorite. His opinions really shot through all the bullshit. You could say he was a killer reviewer.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Aug 3, 2021)

I used to watch whatthewut then he started going full coomer towards the idol girl animes and it got super creepy really fast

I can't really name a good anime reviewer anymore because they all end up either becoming big degenerates, moral busybodies shilling for crunchyroll, or very obviously lost their passion for the topic and chase the trends to stay relevant.

Heck the trash taste podcast that most of the time they don't even talk about anime,  even the biggest people in the anitube sphere don't even a shit about anime themselves anymore.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Aug 3, 2021)

Big Ruski said:


> Anybody remember fucking Mr. Anime?


yes i do... i think i'd count him as one of the better reviewers not even mentioning his highly amusing end








SpergPatrol said:


> I used to watch whatthewut then he started going full coomer towards the idol girl animes and it got super creepy really fast
> 
> I can't really name a good anime reviewer anymore because they all end up either becoming big degenerates, moral busybodies shilling for crunchyroll, or very obviously lost their passion for the topic and chase the trends to stay relevant.
> 
> Heck the trash taste podcast that most of the time they don't even talk about anime,  even the biggest people in the anitube sphere don't even a shit about anime themselves anymore.


the fact is the whole genre of anime is japanese "barney" designed for mentally drained workers doing 80 hour weeks, so when you've seen one show you've seen em all... even the fanboy reviewers become aware of this against their will and start doing gimmicks and bits that have nothing to do with it over time. digibro's transon family antics have been more entertaining than any of his older shit ever was, so we can only hope the decline comes faster for these grifting channels and we witness more fun and games.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 4, 2021)

Honestly, I respect Sydsnap for being open about her love for anime titties, ugly bastards, and the weird and bizarre that pushes YouTube's buttons. I like her genki energy, might just be me. I'll never watch (maybe) or read any of the stuff she talks about, but hey, _someone's_ gotta talk about them, I guess. I prefer her over Gigguk, though the Trash Taste podcast makes for good background material, and you can definitely tell the three of them are bros.

Kenny Lauderdale sadly seems to be the only anituber worth the watch (though occasionally I'll go back to rewatch some Arkada reviews), and at this point, I only use Bennett the Sage as a checklist of "Hm, haven't seen that yet, I'll go watch it". I'm honestly bummed that _good_ anime reviews aren't really a thing, least not in the English-speaking sphere. Disheartening, too, because I've considered trying my hand out on doing reviews, but I'm a procrastinating ass, and I think I'd fare better bouncing it off of another person anyway.

Now there _is_ this bloke I was randomly recommended about a year ago who every year releases a Higurashi retrospective. It's in the style of Internet reviewers (similar to how Linkara did his History of Power Rangers series) cracking jokes as he goes through the arc from beginning to end, but I don't think he's all that bad. I've been entertained by him, and I'm looking forward to his "Eye-Opening" retrospective whether it comes out this year or next.


----------



## cakeiie (Aug 4, 2021)

It always seems that they always have really young audiences for some god awful reason.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 4, 2021)

I think this thread would be way more appropriate in the Community Watch subforum.

The AnimeTuber I find the least insufferable and I'm currently subscribed to is, as I'm writing this, ThatAnimeSnob, because the absolute state of this cursed community is just _that_ bad. Most of them could easily be TGWTG rejects, are blatant shills, they have flaccid takes, the charisma of used toilet paper and/or their assburgers is off the charts. AnimeTubers are a lolcow ranch akin to BreadTube as far as I'm concerned.

I gave SuperEypatchWolf a chance and I'll be the first to admit that I enjoyed his video on fake martial arts and on the decline of _The Simpsons_. But him coming off as a boring sperg with a questionable chromosome count make watching most of his videos easier said than done. His video on anime fight scenes was a try-not-to-cringe challenge I failed every time.

I have mixed feelings on Cody Baier and the boys from Anime Outsiders in general. Some of his takes are interesting and informative, I really appreciated his attempt at calling out the IStandWithVic grifters, but then again he does unironically love _Dragon Ball Super_ and associates himself with the likes of Ethan Ralph's gimp j*nny Gaytor. Not to mention the 'tism he's oozing by being a WeebTuber after all.


----------



## fearlubu (Aug 5, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> To this day the only one that I actually enjoy is Demolition D and he's too busy being a drunken fuck of a human being to do anything. Outside of one video from last year, he hasn't made anything since 2016 despite being completely active on twitter.


Consider him retired.  He's tired of being DMCA'd.  He seems to be happier in his new home.  Hopefully he gets back into writing.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 5, 2021)

fearlubu said:


> Consider him retired.  He's tired of being DMCA'd.  He seems to be happier in his new home.  Hopefully he gets back into writing.


I just want SOMETHING from him, I don't care what.


----------



## Mnutu (Aug 5, 2021)

Wonder Boy said:


> yes i do... i think i'd count him as one of the better reviewers not even mentioning his highly amusing end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still my favorite video on Mr. Anime


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 5, 2021)

Anime America does all kinds of videos, not just reviews btw. Top 10's, vlogs, podcasts, 
And they have a little thing called Insanimania where they use audio from popular media over anime clips. They're at the end of every video review and they even have compilation videos. 
(They made fun of this weird anime where the girls become like....war ships or something?)


----------



## Jazz never died! (Aug 5, 2021)

Most of them suck but that goes for everything being reviewed. The only two i like are Kenny Lauderdale and Sakura Sunshine. Because they cover more older and obscure stuff. Maybe that appeals more to me because who gives a fuck about the billionth review of Neon Genesis we all know its good and changed how people fap to anime.


----------



## Lambda 11 (Aug 5, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I just want SOMETHING from him, I don't care what.


Apparently he went to college and has a twitch channel he exclusively streams on from time to time where he is extremely obnoxious, unfunny, and cringe with his retarded college roommate. not at all like he was in his former youtube career.

Been a few years since I last checked if even that is around anymore. Last I remember he was streaming Dragon's dogma and telling a story about how much he sucked at cooking and he freaked out on his roommate and stunk up the apartment because he fucked up a pot of pasta with some FilthyFrank tier bullshit.

Can't blame him for not wanting to put up with globohomo's ban happy bullshit anymore and quit while he was ahead.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't give any recommendation on any anime Youtube channel because I pretty much hate them all and I hate over 80% of animes ever produced because it's the same schlock everytime and also because they push fanservice for weebs who want to ship random characters together or want to see something suggestive in their asian cartoons.

Tho I follow a Moviebob killer, really a very funny person with well edited videos.
I'll leave the channel link below.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/PossumReviews/videos


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Aug 5, 2021)

I occasionally listen to Tekking101's old videos as background noise, just because I liked watching his stuff when I was younger. It can be a little cringe-inducing with some of those old skits and tangents but it's a nostalgic kind of cringe for me.


----------



## Interchanger (Aug 7, 2021)

No one's mentioned the self proclaimed king of anime, YoungDefient. He's got this super hardcore, down on the streets, gatekeeper persona. I'm pretty sure he's a trollsona. 

To be fair he has a pretty good taste in anime, Monster was a good recommendation.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't watch anime reviewers but I watch some anime related content.  I like this guy's sense of humor, but he's apparently 18 so that's the level of humor you should expect.




He's not afraid to ask the hard questions such as




or


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 13, 2021)

1. Someone already mentioned it, but Kenny Lauderdale is great. I ended up watching Armor Hunter Mellowlink, because of him and I had a great time. My only problem is that I wish he made videos more frequently.
2. I know of this one dude called The Canipa Effect. I only saw some of his videos (this is the one that introduced me to him: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haa0J8oEyWA) and I think some of the stuff he puts out is pretty good. 
3. OP seemed to have forgotten about Mother's Basement, who is a category of bad anime Youtuber all to himself.
4. Red Bard has made some interesting videos in the past, but I think her video on localization is cringe as fuck.


----------



## AmbiTron (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure if it has been said yet but I kinda dig Scamboli Reviews. Decent voice, sometimes says funny shit and doesn't seem to be a COMPLETE degenerate at least. He does manhua/manga and anime review stuff. Wish Demo D would produce content again but I doubt that'll ever happen.









						The Best Webtoon/Manhwa I Have Ever Read
					

Hellper is literally the best piece of Korean media that I have personally consumed. Pretty spicy. Second Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXyJ4wKlY...




					www.youtube.com
				




I think this was maybe the first video of his I saw, and yes Hellper is fucking amazing if you're into manga/webtoons/etc


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 13, 2021)

Heavenly Controller (now simply Heavenly) is the perfect definition of AniTuber.

How do you go from doing this:






To now doing this?






In just a span of two years?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 13, 2021)

Digibro pre-2017. Some people found him pretentious, I liked him and the fact that stirred shit up with other anitube faggots. I started to get sick of him when he basically abandoned his main channel in favor of making unedited content for his Digibro After Dark channel. I finally quit watching him around when he and Mumkey Jones had a falling out which was I think late 2017 or early 2018 iirc. From there everything that has happened up to this point, happened. I watch his old videos from time to time, it's nostalgic for me.
Ass War is one of the best analysis video series he did




also this video lol


----------



## Llama king (Aug 14, 2021)

cakeiie said:


> It always seems that they always have really young audiences for some god awful reason.


Anime fans are mostly underage


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 14, 2021)

From what I've seen this guy isnt a coomer and has a variety of videos on anime and media. I could be wrong but I liked his video on monster below, but I like philosophy talk so yaknow I could just be wrong on this.

But if anyone's looking for some new anime reviews and you haven't seen him he might have something for ya.









						The Brilliance of Naoki Urasawa's "Monster"
					

Twitter: https://twitter.com/aleczandxr MAL: https://myanimelist.net/profile/AleczandxrPatreon: https://www.patreon.com/AleczandxrIn case you'd like to make ...




					youtu.be
				




Edit: forgot he did this where he explored on why Griffith was divisive and not going ah he evil fully but instead being like, moral relativism is not as interesting as WHY people are divided on him.









						"Griffith Did Nothing Wrong."
					

Twitter: https://twitter.com/aleczandxr MAL: https://myanimelist.net/profile/AleczandxrPatreon: https://www.patreon.com/AleczandxrIn case you'd like to make ...




					youtu.be


----------



## madethistocomment (Aug 17, 2021)

Does Beyond Ghibli count? He's a reviewer who loves to analyze different Japanese properties that are legitimately great and explain just exactly why they're so great and why they resonate with so many people around the globe. All of his videos are very well done and of high quality and his analysis is always quite solid, imo. He's also not a coomer- he tends to avoid fanservicey stuff, actually- and his voice is very soothing. I really like his stuff and I wish there were more anitubers like him.


----------



## Sanshain (Aug 31, 2021)

I rather enjoy this channel. Not really a reviewer, so much as an analyst. Her soft voice and depressive tone somehow managed to really suck me into watching stuff about shows I've never watched, in genres I'm not even interested in. Her Madoka Magica stuff is very good as well. Really hope she gets more attention.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Sep 1, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> 1. Someone already mentioned it, but Kenny Lauderdale is great. I ended up watching Armor Hunter Mellowlink, because of him and I had a great time. My only problem is that I wish he made videos more frequently.
> 2. I know of this one dude called The Canipa Effect. I only saw some of his videos (this is the one that introduced me to him: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haa0J8oEyWA) and I think some of the stuff he puts out is pretty good.
> 3. OP seemed to have forgotten about Mother's Basement, who is a category of bad anime Youtuber all to himself.
> 4. Red Bard has made some interesting videos in the past, but I think her video on localization is cringe as fuck.


I love that he takes his time to review obscure anime. It feels like a event when a new vid. Maybe its just me.


----------



## Revo (Sep 1, 2021)

Well I guess both anime reviewer community and Western cartoon reviewer community has their own bad apples and good apples,


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 3, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I rather enjoy this channel. Not really a reviewer, so much as an analyst. Her soft voice and depressive tone somehow managed to really suck me into watching stuff about shows I've never watched, in genres I'm not even interested in. Her Madoka Magica stuff is very good as well. Really hope she gets more attention.


Oh man, I want to watch her videos as a Higurashi fan, but her soft voice personally bothers me. It's just me, though. 

While not an anituber, Billiam _has_ talked about childhood anime shows with Digimon being one of his favorites, and he's pretty solid in general. Probably one of the only chill hipsters out there, if he's still hipster trash.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 6, 2021)

YouTube algorithm plopped this onto my lap and it was real solid. Good watch if you have an hour to kill. She has other videos I haven't checked out yet, but she looks to be pretty chill.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Sep 14, 2021)

Ministry of Otaku is my favourite anime reviewer.


----------



## Honey Galaxy (Sep 15, 2021)

I used to watch LostPause when I was in high school when I think him, Misty Chronexia, AkiDearest, and TheAnimeMan were all still friends and did Let's Plays + Anime Reviews. 

I think he only does anime memes now which is pretty disappointing for some odd reason


----------



## Mnutu (Sep 15, 2021)

I was going to take the time to post about my favorite sperg Nyodude/ZeroQDimension, but it looks like he DFE. Damn shame, the man was an inspiration, he wrote a really shitty VN with his OC Waifu called “Yandere-Chan” over a decade ago, and he was still posting YouTube videos about her as of last year. He hired VAs and everything. It was amazing.

Godspeed You! Autistic Weeb

EDIT: Holy Shit, here he is;








						Zero-Q - Hobbyist, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
					

Check out Zero-Q's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com
				





			https://youtube.com/user/YunoInbox


----------



## Vingle (Sep 15, 2021)

Honey Galaxy said:


> I think he only does anime memes now which is pretty disappointing for some odd reason


Because jewtube did demonetize all his let's plays, but yes. It's sad, and AnimeMan only used him to gain subs.
One of the few genuine ones totally ruined.


----------



## Honey Galaxy (Sep 15, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Because jewtube did demonetize all his let's plays, but yes. It's sad, and AnimeMan only used him to gain subs.
> One of the few genuine ones totally ruined.


Tbh I'm just glad his personality hasn't changed too much despite how much he's been screwed over. 

I started to watch his new shit last night and the worst thing I can say is I avoid his collabs with Nux Taku because his voices annoys the shit out of me


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Oct 4, 2021)

NatalieXHunter is a very good anituber that basically uses a 3D avatar for her videos. Her voice is really soft and soothing (she's British, living in Italy, I believe) and she makes great long form content that actually deals with subjects seriously. I first cottoned on to her when the Noralitie's shit shook out because she was one of the _many  _people who made a response video to Noralitie's vid. However, her vid was the one that stuck out the most to me. What also help's Natalie's vids is that she herself is a professional writer, so she brings some actual writer's perspective to her vids: Some choice ones:











Also, Dimitri Monroe, who mainly writes about video games, but has made videos about anime:


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Oct 4, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> YouTube algorithm plopped this onto my lap and it was real solid. Good watch if you have an hour to kill. She has other videos I haven't checked out yet, but she looks to be pretty chill.


Decided to look at her twitter



Apparently she has contact with aliens and it's fat


----------



## Hoshikawa (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't really do anime/manga stuff on YT anymore, but I think Cdawg is funny and he has some interesting videos about Japan(gay bar, love hotels, Japanese metal band, exc). But for actual anime content, I listen to Bonsai pop. The way they talk about anime is nostalgic and not that cringe.


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Oct 5, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> YouTube algorithm plopped this onto my lap and it was real solid. Good watch if you have an hour to kill. She has other videos I haven't checked out yet, but she looks to be pretty chill.


She's has a few good videos but some do fall into complaints and comments that people with her hair color tend to have.


Hoshikawa said:


> The way they talk about anime is nostalgic and not that cringe.


That's the second time I've heard about Bonsai Pop. Any specific video you'd recommend to check out? The guy looks like he's in some sort of sceramo/punk/handcore band and not a typical weeb, which was a surprise.

Does anyone here have a blog or channel that does reviews or recommendations? It sounds like an interesting experiment to start one, but the negatives far outweight the positives when it comes to starting a channel.


----------



## Hoshikawa (Oct 5, 2021)

The Token Ethnic said:


> That's the second time I've heard about Bonsai Pop. Any specific video you'd recommend to check out? The guy looks like he's in some sort of sceramo/punk/handcore band and not a typical weeb, which was a surprise.


Yeah, he's a pretty interesting dude. I really like the Toonami video, so maybe that if you like/liked Toonami. Their Black lagoon and Berserk ones are cool too. https://youtu.be/u4sNeFFkv0U

I'm kinda new to using forums so if posting a link is dumb, sorry about that.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 6, 2021)

ErchaGaming is great. Ercha is Norwegian. She reviews a lot of Switch stuff. But also her voice is very interesting because her accent is unique.

@The Token Ethnic I recommend The Anime Misfit and Anime America.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 6, 2021)

Anime is retarded


----------



## Danone (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm sorry but all of these recommendations just kind of suck.


The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> NatalieXHunter is a very good anituber that basically uses a 3D avatar for her videos. Her voice is really soft and soothing (she's British, living in Italy, I believe) and she makes great long form content that actually deals with subjects seriously. I first cottoned on to her when the Noralitie's shit shook out because she was one of the _many  _people who made a response video to Noralitie's vid. However, her vid was the one that stuck out the most to me. What also help's Natalie's vids is that she herself is a professional writer, so she brings some actual writer's perspective to her vids: Some choice ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natalie is a "professional" writer only if you are pretty impressionable and have not read much works in general,

Dimitri is a tranny, coomer whom has milquetoast opinions in general (not to mention he has been "digibro-ish pedophile" in the past.

Although Demo can at least laugh at himself for how gross and creepy he is, he is just that, a creepy weirdo that many people are attached to because he was one of the first "YouTube anime reviewers" that garnered an audience. His early videos have not aged that well due to how plain they are (they are still funny to this day though). 

The cinema cartography has pretty okay-ish videos about anime. At least it is somewhat better than what EVERY channel dedicated to talking about anime can do. 






Also, I couldn't help but laugh at this video.






"Guyzzz its sooo distaaarbing shi gut preggo fram bad mein rip , dis is sooo aquirate to reel lif guyzzz"


Anyone who unironically has read emergence is a weirdo coomer. It's just torture porn for otaku creeps, not some social commentary about Japan and prostitution Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Nov 8, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> Dimitri is a tranny,


Dimitri isn't actually trans; he just crossplays and he actually has a girlfriend, so he isn't even gay either.



Merkabah said:


> Natalie is a "professional" writer only if you are pretty impressionable and have not read much works in general,


Not sure what you mean by this statement.



Merkabah said:


> It's just torture porn for otaku creeps, not some social commentary about Japan and prostitution Jesus Christ.


I mean, it can be both. Nothing limits it to either category.


----------



## Danone (Nov 10, 2021)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> Dimitri isn't actually trans; he just crossplays and he actually has a girlfriend, so he isn't even gay either.
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by this statement.
> ...


- Then why did Pedantic Romantic was going on about Dimitri being trans. Anyway, it's hard to tell with these people  whom are mentally damaged.

-What I meant was that people whom consider Natalie a "professional writer" are people whom have not read enough compelling works or just consume commercial, popular media. Not to sound like a sperg or to denote other people for what they like. Also, if she really is a writer with a degree in writing or literature then it doesn't mean much since the bar is pretty low to get those.

-Not necessarily. You can't be both since being one would impede the other's point and seriousness. In the hands of a component writer it might work, but the guy who wrote emergence is a pretentious deviant. What I missed on the previous post was that the social commentary is really milquetoast and stupid.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Nov 10, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> - Then why did Pedantic Romantic was going on about Dimitri being trans. Anyway, it's hard to tell with these people whom are mentally damaged.


Because its Pedantic Romantic. He has a thread for a reason.



Merkabah said:


> -What I meant was that people whom consider Natalie a "professional writer" are people whom have not read enough compelling works or just consume commercial, popular media. Not to sound like a sperg or to denote other people for what they like. Also, if she really is a writer with a degree in writing or literature then it doesn't mean much since the bar is pretty low to get those.


I mean the whole point of me pointing that out is just to point out that she is a writer who has written professionally, and brings a fresh perspective to a lot issues that people talk about regarding anime, censorship, death of the author, and the like due to her experience. That's all.



Merkabah said:


> -Not necessarily. You can't be both since being one would impede the other's point and seriousness. In the hands of a component writer it might work, but the guy who wrote emergence is a pretentious deviant. What I missed on the previous post was that the social commentary is really milquetoast and stupid.


As you said, a competent writer can do it. I haven't read emergence so I can't speak to that writer's competence. Considering the reaction and publicity that story got, he's doing _something_ right.


----------



## Danone (Nov 10, 2021)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> Because its Pedantic Romantic. He has a thread for a reason.
> 
> 
> I mean the whole point of me pointing that out is just to point out that she is a writer who has written professionally, and brings a fresh perspective to a lot issues that people talk about regarding anime, censorship, death of the author, and the like due to her experience. That's all.
> ...


- Agree to disagree with the Natalie point and its "fresh perspective".

-It's popularity is mostly due to its art style and western weebs sensationalizing it because I don't think it is nowhere near as popular in Japan.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Nov 10, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> -It's popularity is mostly due to its art style and western weebs sensationalizing it because I don't think it is nowhere near as popular in Japan.


Maybe, maybe not. Not familiar enough with the Japanese Hentai fandom to know one way or another.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Nov 14, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> Anyone who unironically has read emergence is a weirdo coomer. It's just torture porn for otaku creeps, not some social commentary about Japan and prostitution Jesus Christ.


I thought the author of that particular manga said it was supposed to be a commentary and not far material? I'm not saying Metamorphosis is high art (it's heart breaking and definitely not masturbatory stuff), but I don't think the author was totally going for like. Ryona and that stuff. Skimming through their other stuff too shoes that they don't usually make stuff like Metamorphosis so IDK.


----------



## Cracked Screen (Nov 16, 2021)

I've been watching Anime Youtubers closely for about a year now. There's still a lot more down the rabbit hole, but I can contribute some the good and some of the horrifying type of channels I've run into. I'll start with the hilariously bad, all who must be mentally ill:

Rurounik95:

The worst anime reviewer I have found. His so called reviews are 15 minute ramblings that go all over the place. I am not sure why he feels the need to make every single review 15 minutes. Some of them are just outright hilarious because of how bad they are.  He reads off of Wikipedia and Myanimelist, talks in circles, repeats himself constantly, and overall makes little sense. And of course they all start with his terribly made intros. Additionally, he has been doing this for about 10 years or so. There is no growth in his videos from the earliest to the latest. This isn't something for him but he won't stop.

Not only that, he will delete any criticism from his channel and harass the person endlessly until they remove it. Besides that he does some really bad non-anime related content, and spams his community page with endless amount of useless anime information.

Boobop1987:

Essentially, the woman version of the previous person. Has a strange community of channels made by old people that comment on her videos. 

Otaku National News:

First of all, reaction channels are lazy, boring content, and a waste of time. This is the worst one. I think I can say that confidently with this bizarre channel. He makes reaction videos for nearly all current seasonal anime and spams them on streaming sites, begging for viewers. As a result, he was getting constantly harassed and reported. Since he stopped sharing his poison on those sites recently I think the reports finally worked.

His videos are all unwatchable. There is no effort in them.  The audio is so bad you can't understand almost anything he says, and he's always desperately advertising himself as the intro to them. Also, he often moves back and forth which is irritating to look at. He's a lost cause and delusional.

Good channels:

SteveM:

He makes incredible passion projects. There is lots of good research and he draws his own art for his videos. He did a documentary on Satoshi Kon which is impressive. The downsides are that his livestreams are not very interesting, and he can came come off as rude or immature at times.

Catgirl Research Society:

Hilarious anime themed comedic content. There is a lot of clever writing in their scripts and jokes. As an example, their series on "Every 20XX X Seasonal Anime in Under 10 Seconds" is classic.

Kenny Lauderdale:

Already mentioned but I want to add a few things. His channel recently got demonetized (it no longer is as of now at least). When he made the announcement under his community page, his Patreon membership increased like 30-40% which is well deserved. Sometimes he'll do some live streams playing retro games, and he is an interesting enough person to make them enjoyable. His content is a gold mine and among the most important on Youtube.


----------



## Danone (Nov 20, 2021)

Jolyne THICCujoh said:


> I thought the author of that particular manga said it was supposed to be a commentary and not far material? I'm not saying Metamorphosis is high art (it's heart breaking and definitely not masturbatory stuff), but I don't think the author was totally going for like. Ryona and that stuff. Skimming through their other stuff too shoes that they don't usually make stuff like Metamorphosis so IDK.


Then he should have had that art style completely revamped. It's pretty embarrassing to read through a rape scene and the characters do that retard face every anime seems to take as "sadistic" (not to mention those hearts on the chick's eyes whenever she has sex).


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Nov 20, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> Then he should have has that art style completely revamped. It's pretty embarrassing to read through a rape scene and the characters do that exceptional individual face every anime seems to take as "sadistic" (not to mention those hearts on the chick's eyes whenever she has sex).


Oh, fucking agreed. I know they had a whole message they wanted to convey, but that's not really gonna work when the art is still made to titillate first and foremost. 

Yeah, she totally looks like she's not enjoying it as she's making another dumbass fucking ahegao face.


----------



## Registration (Dec 17, 2021)

damn, some people just can't understand that is intentionally masturbatory work and these characteristics are inherent to it.


----------



## Drain Todger (Dec 25, 2021)

AmbiTron said:


> Not sure if it has been said yet but I kinda dig Scamboli Reviews. Decent voice, sometimes says funny shit and doesn't seem to be a COMPLETE degenerate at least. He does manhua/manga and anime review stuff. Wish Demo D would produce content again but I doubt that'll ever happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After YouTube's algorithm recommended me his hilarious High Guardian Spice review, I started watching Scamboli's other reviews, and holy shit. He is one funny motherfucker.






He's right, though. There was no SJW salt over Redo of Healer, unlike Goblin Slayer or Shield Hero. This was a disappointment, because I wanted there to be SJW salt, but they didn't actually watch the show. Instead, what we got was a bunch of people muttering "LOL, the SJWs must be so mad about this", and then looking dumb and paranoid because there were _practically_ _no SJWs talking about Redo at all_.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 25, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> He's right, though. There was no SJW salt over Redo of Healer, unlike Goblin Slayer or Shield Hero. This was a disappointment, because I wanted there to be SJW salt, but they didn't actually watch the show. Instead, what we got was a bunch of people muttering "LOL, the SJWs must be so mad about this", and then looking dumb and paranoid because there were _practically_ _no SJWs talking about Redo at all_.


Knew a couple of SJWs in a Discord server I'm in who were completely aware I was watching it since I kept posting screencaps to make fun of how it looked, but they joined in on it, briefly. I have a feeling they secretly enjoyed watching it (and _Interspecies Reviewers_) because it was borderline hentai and SJWs are hypocritical enough to flick it to hentai when they think no one's looking.


----------



## fuck niggers & trannies (Dec 26, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> After YouTube's algorithm recommended me his hilarious High Guardian Spice review, I started watching Scamboli's other reviews, and holy shit. He is one funny motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it just happens like that LOL. I remember Sargon made this video getting angry at SJW's getting mad at a Doom expansion trailer when nobody even said anything. 

Of the three animes you mentioned I think that both Shield Hero and Redo are trash, I get that light novels are supposed to be for teens but they actually read like they were written by a 13 year old.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Jan 3, 2022)

How in the fuck has this thread gone this long with no-one mentioning grumpy jiisan yet? Every single one of you is underage and has absolutely zero taste in content;


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 6, 2022)

Str8Bustah said:


> How in the fuck has this thread gone this long with no-one mentioning grumpy jiisan yet? Every single one of you is underage and has absolutely zero taste in content;


Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time.

Though that reminds me that there's like a whole slew of old-school written anime reviews just floating around out there that I think goes underappreciated in the days of vidya. Came across this guy's Vault of Error reviews from Otaku USA Magazine not that long ago on accident, but it's fun finding these reviews hanging out in the wild.


----------



## Vodyanik (Jan 15, 2022)

Love kenny lauderdale but I wish he'd stop constantly changing the titles of his old videos, it's starting to feel like retroactive clickbait or something.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 15, 2022)

Vodyanik said:


> Love kenny lauderdale but I wish he'd stop constantly changing the titles of his old videos, it's starting to feel like retroactive clickbait or something.


Titles and the thumbnails, thought I was the only one noticing that. Due to the thumbnail, I thought his "Things that Might be Anime" video was recent 'cause it showed up on my dashboard but I didn't take a good look at the upload date to see it was an exact year since it was uploaded. Fucking January.

Guess I'm just that starved for more Kenny Lauderdale content. 

EDIT: Randomly looking up _D.N.Angel_ stuff got me stumbling across this old channel that dropped off the face of the earth several years ago.




Early 2010s weeb cringe and she has the crazy eyes, but I mean...  I've never seen her before, but there's a weird nostalgia to how these older reviews used to go with their brevity. No anime clips whatsoever (only a few seconds of the OP's song will play) and is probably why channels like hers just get left alone and disappear into the void. Who knows where she is anymore, if she's left the anime scene or not. (According to the video there, she (at the time) is a huge fan of Vic Mignogna, which may be more of a Weeb Wars topic of discussion, but still. Interesting.)

She's easier on the ears than someone like MarzGurl, just have to say.


----------

